# Euro Style Cardboard Kit Cars and Locos



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This site has some neat Euro style cars and loco kits you can build.
http://www.locolines.net/kits.htm


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems pretty expensive to me.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Most coaches, even kits in the UK cost 400-500 pounds. So, compared to that a coach for 75 pounds is pretty cheap!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Built a Corries Coach from one of those kits last year. It included steel wheels, meal bogies, some stripwood, metall buffers and vents. 
Forgot what I paid for it, but it seemed to be OK. I did not have to do any paintng or buying decals. 





























You can always scan the design for your private use and build a few more of these coaches. 
Choose bogies and accesoires to your own taste and wallet. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

